# best song to work out with



## killer4life (Nov 10, 2003)

what type of music do u guys think is the best


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 10, 2003)

Death/black metal
Hard rock
Classic rock
80's stuff

Depends on my mood. 

Lately, I've been spinning Burzum on my way to the gym. "Det Som Engang Var" gets me going unlike anything else.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2003)

Death/black for me, just got back from Deicide on Saturday! Sometimes I put thrash in the MP3 player.

Whatever works for you, works.

Burzum killed Mayhem!


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 10, 2003)

Deicide is awesome.

Once Upon the Cross and Serpents of the Light are spectacular slabs of uholy aggression.



> Burzum killed Mayhem!


----------



## ntrous69 (Nov 10, 2003)

mudvayne and system of a down get me going


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 10, 2003)

Rage against the Machine's first album was great to workout to.  

Also, any old Metallica stuff...Ride the Lightning, And Justice for All, Master of Puppets...great stuff!


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 10, 2003)

I agree with Ponyboy.  80's metallica totally rocks.  Battery is the best song to listen to (though the whole master of puppets album is good lifting music).  I like to listen to Black Sabbath and Ozzy too.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2003)

How about a laugh.

Jamming with Richard Simmons.


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 10, 2003)

Babsie,

Have you ever listened to the soundtrack from Flashdance when working out?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2003)

Personally, I like Boy George and the Culture Club.  I tumble for ya really gets me pumped.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> Babsie,
> 
> Have you ever listened to the soundtrack from Flashdance when working out?




No, is it good?

I usually listen to techno when doing cardio.  It chimes right in with the ephedra.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Personally, I like Boy George and the Culture Club.  I tumble for ya really gets me pumped.




I don't think I heard that one.  I'm gonna have to look that one up.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 10, 2003)

haha... I like 50 cent lately. it gives me that feeling like, nothing can fu$% with me... not the weights, not the wanna be weight lifter dudes, not even the bitchy gym attendant that wants to see my f'n ID eventhough she sees me 3 times a week and has for months...


----------



## Rob_NC (Nov 10, 2003)

Do Power lifter's have a different tast in music?  It seems so, at least at my gym. All I ever hear is top 40 pop. Sometimes the owner will change the station to a modern/classic rock station but not often. I like classic rock with a mix of modern rock. Especially like Nugent's "Stanglehold". Always good for a few more reps/set and it's 8 minutes long!


----------



## Flex (Nov 10, 2003)

Old Metallica (black album and before) and the Cowboys from Hell (Pantera) are the ONLY shit worthy enough of my ears. (w/ a little slipknot mixed in)

Pantera is the only true hardcore heavy metal.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2003)

OK seriously now:

Metallica (mostly 80's)
Staind
Saliva
SOAD
Lacuna Coil
Korn
Static X
SlipKnot


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 10, 2003)

I like Jodi's mix... at least better than her culture club recommendation


----------



## Flex (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> OK seriously now:
> 
> Metallica (mostly 80's)
> ...



wow, i'm impressed w/ the metallica and slipknot jodi 

now alls you need is to throw in some Pantera and you'll be squattin 500lb haha


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> No, is it good?



It's peachy keen.



'Tis a shame, though, that there aren't many people into (true) death/black metal. Therion is especially good, if you're into metal and classical music.

The Kovenant is also great, at least with Animatronic. SETI blows.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks however, I saw Pantera in concert in the early 90's and I was not in slightest bit impressed.   

Since then, I just don't bother listening.  If its on, its on but I don't make a point to purchase or listen to anything of Pantera's 

I have alot more I listen to but those are my favorites for lifting and cardio.

Dante I don't remember what it was we listened to of yours in the car on the way up to Vegas but I remember I liked it.


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Dante I don't remember what it was we listened to of yours in the car on the way up to Vegas but I remember I liked it.



Therion


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> It's peachy keen.
> 
> 
> ...




I'll have to check out Therion.  I only listen to techno during Cardio.  Is Therion any good?   I like Classical however if I listen to it during a cardio session, it more so relaxes me.  

Now, I could tolerate metal and classical in the sauna

heavy metal gets me going during weight training.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> 'Tis a shame, though, that there aren't many people into (true) death/black metal. Therion is especially good, if you're into metal and classical music.



True, the shows are fairly small these days, and I go to the San Fran shows so there are certainly enough weirdos around, and they are almost all a few years younger than myself so it seems people have lost interest.

Pantera was awesome, they split up in May 2003, Phil is doing Superjoint Ritual and Dimebag/Vinny are doing something of thier own.


----------



## jaydawg73 (Nov 10, 2003)

what kind of music dose therion play?


----------



## jaydawg73 (Nov 10, 2003)

slayer slams during heavy lifts


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> .Is Therion any good?   I like Classical however if I listen to it during a cardio session, it more so relaxes me.



No, they suck. But out of the sheer comtempt for my existence, I force myself to listen to them.

Taste is subjective, and my palate says that they are splendid. It's not classical, alone, but rather classical music (orchestra and choir) seamlessly blended with metal.

And no, not like the pathetically half-assed attempt by Meticalla (with S&M). That was absolutely ridiculous and disgusting. Embellishment should never be mistaken for synthesis.

If you like techno, and metal, you'd probably enjoy The Kovenant (Animatronic, only, though).


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jaydawg73 *_
> slayer slams during heavy lifts



Especially old-school Slayer.

Reign In Blood is still great, even today.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2003)

Slayer, Hypocrisy, Sinister, Broken Hope (split), Malevolent Creation, the list goes on... usually I go through phases, sometimes I like to listen to Yngwie, but at the gym its usually something abnormally hard not neccessarily epic.

Freeman on this board also listens to this garbage.


----------



## Testosterone (Nov 10, 2003)

Anybody like PRODIGY-The Fat of Land ?? 
I love it while doing my Leg Workout!!


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Sinister



I've been listening to Hate and Bastard Saints a great deal, lately, especially on my way to the gym.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Slayer, Hypocrisy, Sinister, Broken Hope (split), Malevolent Creation, the list goes on... usually I go through phases, sometimes I like to listen to Yngwie, but at the gym its usually something abnormally hard not neccessarily epic.
> 
> Freeman on this board also listens to this garbage.


I listened to Yngwie Malmstein many years ago.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2003)

I like classical music also, so I can definitely appreciate the modern day Pagianini. He wasn't the same after his accident but he is still cool.


----------



## JJJ (Nov 10, 2003)

I like house/club music, not the commercialised stuff they play on the radio thou... 
But the radio is always set to pop at my gym =/


btw, why are all deathmetal n stuff like that from norway?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> I've been listening to Hate and Bastard Saints a great deal, lately, especially on my way to the gym.



I have a hard time finding anybody who knows about Sinister, it seems they have somewhat dropped off the death map. I saw them last at Berkeley Square in 1993, I heard they have a woman doing vocal duties also now? I really love thrashy stuff so I am a fan of thier work.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> btw, why are all deathmetal n stuff like that from norway?



Europe is big on black metal where the US is very rap oriented, thats just how it goes.  I like techno/electronica also if done well, but for the gym stuff its all metal. Vader (Polish death metal) is a great band I have seen recently, alot of the other bands are from Germanic countries though yep.


----------



## Freeman (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> Deicide is awesome.
> 
> Once Upon the Cross and Serpents of the Light are spectacular slabs of uholy aggression.



Don't forget Bible Basher!


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2003)

Basher is better live... on CD it seems kind of comical. First four Deicide albums are awesome (as was the Amon demo).


----------



## Freeman (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> I like house/club music, not the commercialised stuff they play on the radio thou...
> But the radio is always set to pop at my gym =/
> 
> ...



Think about it man.  Norway is in complete darkness many months out of the year where these bands are from.  It is really fucking depressing.  Hence the high suicide rates and kick ass black metal.  Hell, some of the guys from these bands kill each other, burn down churches, murder people and kill themselves.  It's fucked up.  Makes for good music though.


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I heard they have a woman doing vocal duties also now? .



Yes, and I hate her. For a while they went the "technical death metal" route, which I loathe, as they lost their patented groove. On Savage or Grace, they did manage to recapture it, but that woman's vocals totally ruin the experience, ultimately detracting from the music.

And it's not because she's a woman, but rather due to the fact that she 'sings' with a Barnes-like indistinguishable growl.

Speaking of groove, Grave is especially good. "Soulless" is one of greatest death metal songs, hands down.


----------



## JJJ (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> Think about it man.  Norway is in complete darkness many months out of the year where these bands are from.  It is really fucking depressing.  Hence the high suicide rates and kick ass black metal.  Hell, some of the guys from these bands kill each other, burn down churches, murder people and kill themselves.  It's fucked up.  Makes for good music though.




I thought Sweden was the suicide centre of the world? Swedes commit suicide, finns have knifefights, danes talk like they have a hot potatoe in their mouth and the norweigians are stupid. Yup, thats how it is


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> Hell, some of the guys from these bands kill each other, burn down churches, murder people and kill themselves.  It's fucked up.  Makes for good music though.



It's almost like Spinal Tap.

I always thought that Mayhem should have made a theme out of this all ----given that one of their singers committed suicide, and that their bassist stabbed their guistarist to death.

For every concert, they should hire a session vocalist who will slit himself into a casket.


----------



## Freeman (Nov 10, 2003)

haha, swedes do have high suicide rates, but so do Norwegians.  I'd love to move there though, for other reasons.  Also, that region seems to put out a lot of strong men.  Must be something in the water.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2003)

Barnes like huh, I was expecting something along the lines of Cradle of Filth


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> Must be something in the water.



I told Bobby to go to the bathroom before getting into the pool.


----------



## JJJ (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> haha, swedes do have high suicide rates, but so do Norwegians.  I'd love to move there though, for other reasons.  Also, that region seems to put out a lot of strong men.  Must be something in the water.




Yeah, the water is really good. Noone buys bottled water. 
You wanna move here to get with all the blondes right?  
Sweden used to have alot of big guys, but nowadays the finns and polish are dominating the strongman contests. Luckily I got a finnish citizenship aswell.


----------



## vanity (Nov 10, 2003)

Listen to whatever pushes your buttons. It's different for everyone. Avoid Top 40 , boy bands and Bon Jovi and you should be ok.      


I'm a guitar player so I listen to alot of heavy guitar music.

Guitar-based or Techno music seem to pump people up when working out.

You metal heads might want to check out Opeth, Arcturus , Dimmu Borgir.... to only name a few.

Long live the Vikings .


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2003)

Opeth I dont have a lot of appreciation for, Dimmu is pretty good, they did some work with a symphony since we were on the subject earlier.

I used to have a Rhoads Pro USA which was pretty sweet, ran me $1300. I have a 5150 head, Mesa Boogie 2x12 (bummer, I know), and a Korean made guitar that I got off eBay which is actually pretty bitchin, Raven is the brand. I had been wanting a 4x12 for years, Carvin was one that I was hoping to pick up but I dont play as much nowdays and it would be sh!t-loud.


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 10, 2003)

Holy crap you guys listen to Yngwie Malmsteen too!?  I thought I was the only one.  I didn't even mention him cause I didn't think you guys would know who the heck I was talking about.  I love his Rising Force album so much - it's probably in my top 5 favorites.  The guy can play so insanely fast it's amazing.

Anyone listen to Van Halen?


----------



## jaydawg73 (Nov 10, 2003)

HATEBREED ROCKS AS WELL..USUALLY ANYTHING HARD AND FAST DOES THE JOB FOR ME


----------



## vanity (Nov 10, 2003)

problem with malmsteen is his runs get repetitive after a while but my main beef with him has always been the singing. I'd like it alot more if it was instrumental only.

still though  you gotta love shredding.

A Raven guitar huh, what model/color?


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 10, 2003)

Some of the singing is not so good I agree...But in rising force I believe only two of the songs were not instrumental.  Plus, he played bass as well for the album which is pretty cool I think.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> A Raven guitar huh, what model/color?



Yngwie is somewhat repetitive in his style, very signature, very detectable.

Not sure on the model maybe I have the info somewhere, not sure if it is on the guitar somewhere, it is a bolt on but the play action is badass, semi-light but not too light, and a nice thin neck. Reminds me somewhat of the nicer old thrasher Ibanez thin body guitars ala Alex Scholnick and Exodus (Gary Holt and Rick Hunolt).


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> Plus, he played bass as well for the album which is pretty cool I think.



Harpsichord was him also I thought? Maybe not though. The scalloped fretboard must be a beach to play on.

I listen to EVH now and again. About the only "metal" that I dont listen to much of is hair band stuff, I will admit to liking some of it though.


----------



## vanity (Nov 10, 2003)

I think he only played guitars and bass.

I've played his signature strat with the scalloped neck.
very light touch , you could really fly thru your solos but you go out of tune fairly easily.


----------



## Darkkmind (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jaydawg73 *_
> HATEBREED ROCKS AS WELL..USUALLY ANYTHING HARD AND FAST DOES THE JOB FOR ME


True been listning to alot of Hatebreed lately. I love that song Conceived through an act of violence, damn it rocks!


----------



## gr81 (Nov 10, 2003)

I guess I am the only hip hop head in here, as usual. ha. I only got that underground thugg shit, that murder muzik in my player. I am bumpin C-Bo, Yukmouth, that regime shit, Tech n9ne, Brotha Lynch Hung, Makaveli of course, that Outlawz shit. I love Rage Against the Machine as well. that type of music puts me in the right mood to do some damage no doubt.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2003)

I find musicals pumps me up. "Oklahoma" and "The Sound of Music" helps me float on through heavy Deadlifts.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I find musicals pumps me up. "Oklahoma" and "The Sound of Music" helps me float on through heavy Deadlifts.


J/K   Couldn't leave that up there too long, too many people probably think that is what I listen too. 

Personally I like Eminem.


----------



## JJJ (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I guess I am the only hip hop head in here, as usual. ha. I only got that underground thugg shit, that murder muzik in my player. I am bumpin C-Bo, Yukmouth, that regime shit, Tech n9ne, Brotha Lynch Hung, Makaveli of course, that Outlawz shit. I love Rage Against the Machine as well. that type of music puts me in the right mood to do some damage no doubt.




I also listen to hiphop, but its not good when lifting... usually listen to swedish underground stuff.
 cant stand that mtv hiphop Im a gangsta. Download some Looptroop sometime n tell what you think about it


----------



## gr81 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> I cant stand that mtv hiphop Im a gangsta.




couldn't agree more about that. personally I cannot listne to teh radio or watch things like MTV, it is such a joke what mainstream music is nowadays. I am embarrassed to tell people that I listen to rap b/c they might equate that to the crap out there that people maket as rap like Ja Rule and Pdiddy, things like that. fuck that shit



> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> J/K   Couldn't leave that up there too long, too many people probably think that is what I listen too.
> 
> Personally I like Eminem.




See rock, we have more in common that you thought. what Em shit do you like the best?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2003)

I like all his work! I really like working out to his latest album though, he's getting tougher rather than silly if you know what I mean. What about you?


----------



## Freeman (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> Listen to whatever pushes your buttons. It's different for everyone. Avoid Top 40 , boy bands and Bon Jovi and you should be ok.
> 
> 
> ...



I fucking love Opeth (sorry mudge, disagreement here)  Their last album specifically is absolutely amazing.  I usually listen to a track or two at night as I'm falling asleep.  I wouldn't work out to it though.  I just have to listen to whatever is on the gym's radio.


----------



## vanity (Nov 10, 2003)

yea, I think Opeth is a great band. I love progressive and complex arrangements.

It all depends on the mood you're in. Alot of good bands out there.


----------



## Freeman (Nov 10, 2003)

Dream Theater anyone?  Their new CD is really good from what little I've heard.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I like all his work! I really like working out to his latest album though, he's getting tougher rather than silly if you know what I mean. What about you?




see I am a fan of his ealier work much more than hiw new stuff. I think his best album was Infinite which wasa released a long time before he became famous. The beats are kindof wack but lyrically it is his best album, he is an unbelievable lyricist. I liike the Slim Shady LP better than any of his main albums though, I like that style he has where he is storytelling or just crazy and lude. Plus in that album he still talks about being poor which I can relate to more than the millions he has now. Honestly the best Slim stuff I have heard is the underground stuff he has done, he gets a chance to be more hip hop and lyrical, as opposed to appealing to a mass audience. I like all his shit though. he is definately on of my favorite artists


----------



## Pepper (Nov 10, 2003)

I just picked up Chingy and I think it is going to excellent for working out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> see I am a fan of his ealier work much more than hiw new stuff. I think his best album was Infinite which wasa released a long time before he became famous. The beats are kindof wack but lyrically it is his best album, he is an unbelievable lyricist. I liike the Slim Shady LP better than any of his main albums though, I like that style he has where he is storytelling or just crazy and lude. Plus in that album he still talks about being poor which I can relate to more than the millions he has now. Honestly the best Slim stuff I have heard is the underground stuff he has done, he gets a chance to be more hip hop and lyrical, as opposed to appealing to a mass audience. I like all his shit though. he is definately on of my favorite artists


He is definately a talented artist, one of the most talented I know! I haven't heard any of his underground songs, I've only got his 3 cd's and some stuff with Dre and 50 cent.


----------



## vanity (Nov 10, 2003)

I like Dream Theatre , especially Live.

petrucci is a good player.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> He is definately a talented artist, one of the most talented I know! I haven't heard any of his underground songs, I've only got his 3 cd's and some stuff with Dre and 50 cent.




I have over 6 cds full of unreleased Em shit. I love it. I don't know if you have liek Kazaa or something like that but I could give you the names of some of his better tracks, all that shit is pretty easy to find.


----------



## Freeman (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> I like Dream Theatre , especially Live.
> 
> petrucci is a good player.



good?  haha, no way man, he is IMO the best.  The stuff he pulls off blows my mind every time.  I find myself laughing in amazement at him.  You should definitely check out the new album.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I have over 6 cds full of unreleased Em shit. I love it. I don't know if you have liek Kazaa or something like that but I could give you the names of some of his better tracks, all that shit is pretty easy to find.


Yeah, that'd be awesome man. I'd like to get more of Eminems music. I like his music from the beginning (his first CD) but for getting pumped during a workout is when I use mostly the Eminem Show and a few from his second CD. And of course Lose Yourself, that always gets me going. I use Limewire. I tried Kaazza once and it messed up my computer.


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> Arcturus



The Sham Mirrors is fantastic (esp Kinetic and For To End Yet Again). I've listened to this album before I was about to toss some iron on many occasions.

La Masquerade Infernale is, interesting.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2003)

Opeth that I have:
Blackwater Park
Deliverance
Morningrise
My Arms, Your Hearse
Orchid


----------



## Darkkmind (Nov 10, 2003)

I sometimes work out to 3 six, Pac, or UGK but very rarely. i find metal just more agressive. Man gr8 can't believe u actually like tech9 but to each his own. Hey hip hop lovers check out Aesop Rock and Cannibal Ox if u haven't already heard of them. Good shit!


----------



## gr81 (Nov 10, 2003)

what is wrong with tech n9ne, he is sicc as fuck. He has a totally unique flow to him, lyrically he is a great rapper and he brings his own style to the mic. I can't believe that you like 36 mafia. what of tech n9ne's shit have you heard even?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Nov 10, 2003)

DISTURBED ! bar none,, this shitttt will get you working. STUPIFYYYYYY hell yeaa bad ass stuff

rap gets me going too !


----------



## clouddancerss (Nov 10, 2003)

*best music*

anything Savatage


----------



## Darkkmind (Nov 10, 2003)

I downloaded the cd anghellic or something like that. I thought his is flow was kinda weak as well as the production. And yeah a lot of peeps don't like 3 6 but for some reason I kinda dig thier shit. The beats are nice. Have u heard the project pat cd there's some nice tunes on there especially Gorilla Pimping.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't really like angellic either. it isn't his best cd. alot of teh tracks sound like club music tracks that are really up beat. Try peepin calm before the storm or absolute power. he is much more gangsta in those albums and the beats are more sicc type beats. Also anything that he has done with Yukmout is truly thugged out, you gotta love that shit.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2003)

Do you like 50 cent Gr81?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Nov 10, 2003)

FIFTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY is nice !! definitely


----------



## Freeman (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> DISTURBED ! bar none,, this shitttt will get you working. STUPIFYYYYYY hell yeaa bad ass stuff
> 
> rap gets me going too !



I hate that band.  I hate any band where the singer looks like a creepy child molester, and NOT in a good way  

oh, and I like REM, even though michael stipe looks like a creepy child molester..I guess they are the ONE exception


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 10, 2003)

I wouldn't buy a 50 cent album for 50 cents.


----------



## Freeman (Nov 10, 2003)

I would.  THen I'd sell it on ebay and make a profit


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: best music*



> _*Originally posted by clouddancerss *_
> anything Savatage



Savatage is good stuff!


----------



## Darkkmind (Nov 10, 2003)

Ok cool I'll look for both of those tonight.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Do you like 50 cent Gr81?





> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> I wouldn't buy a 50 cent album for 50 cents.




that basically says it all for me, thanks derek. It isn't that I hate him, it is just the whole image thye try to market him as. How thugged out can you be when you are on TRL and shit. His rap style is not very clever at all and everyone talks about how gangsta he is b/c he has been shot. All I have to say is how well would be be doing if Em didn't bring him up? Almost anyone taht Slim decides to make big and produce beats for is gonna be hot IMO. The one thing I will give him credit for is that he is trying to drive Ja rule out of the game, I do love that. He is a Pac biter though. he won't be around in a few years most likely.


----------



## Flex (Nov 10, 2003)

The reason most of these guys go on TRL and shit like that is cuz that's where the money is. 

it gets to a point where they don't care if they "sell out", cuz they make so much more by appealing to white teenagers that go out and buy their cd's. 

its all about the benjamins......


----------



## Flex (Nov 10, 2003)

don't get me wrong, i love rap music, but i dont know how you guys work out to that shit. i like rap when i'm driving or at a party, but i need heavy death metal when i lift, rap will put me to sleep......


----------



## gr81 (Nov 10, 2003)

the stuff I listen to is emotional as fuck. It puts me in a certain mood where I am angry and ready to be intense. Maybe not everyoen could peep it while training but it fuels me.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2003)

I think both rap and metal has potential to "make" people agressive, heck look at all the shootings and crap.


----------



## vanity (Nov 10, 2003)

Mudge: 

nice guitar. I've seen one like that before. Same color too but it had gold hardware and a whammy bar.

The body shape is very similar to my Jem.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2003)

I saw one with the gold hardware but in purple, mine is a blem but I sure as heck dont even remember or know where the blem is because it looks perfect. The play action is awesome for an under $200 guitar, it feels like a $500 Jackson. The Rhoads that I had was great to play, as long as you felt like standing up all the damn time. Since it was an offset V it also wasn't the best thing to leave outside of the case, so it was a pain, but great to play.


----------



## vanity (Nov 11, 2003)

there's some pretty good inexpensive guitars out there these days. Some of the Gibson Epiphones or Fender (mexican Teles) are pretty solid, the feel is good and they're under 200 bucks.
Upgrade the pickups and you got a good sounding , sturdy axe on your hands.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 11, 2003)

I had a Charvel/Jackson (heavy body, dont know the wood) that was great, and had active pickups. No Telecasters for me, no strats, definitely into the trasher guitars. 7 string would be neat if they weren't so pricey.

You know I have always liked the BC Rich guitars and they are back in biz, but I liked the last headstock better than the "Widow" headstock. Rich Bich and the Warlock were my two favorites, but honestly more for looks than playability on the cheap end of things and I dont want to drop $800+ on a guitar right now


----------



## vanity (Nov 11, 2003)

alot of the 80's hair band guitarists had the charvel's and bc rich's.

nice guitars, good for metal. Classy but brutal at the same time.


----------



## BlueCorsair (Nov 11, 2003)

Like almost everyone else, I think "metal motivates"

Everything from Gothenburg Death Metal (In Flames) to speed/power metal (Stratovarius/Iron Maiden) to dark/tradtional metal (Sentenced/Metallica/Motorhead)

What can I say, crunching chords, wild solos, and a helluva lot of bellowing/screaming just seems to fit lifting weights


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BlueCorsair *_
> Everything from Gothenburg Death Metal (



Don't forget At The Gates. 

"Blinded by Fear," from Slaughter of the Soul, is incredible. Can also find the song on their compilation, Suicidal Final Art.

Definitely one of my favourite lifting songs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> that basically says it all for me, thanks derek. It isn't that I hate him, it is just the whole image thye try to market him as. How thugged out can you be when you are on TRL and shit. His rap style is not very clever at all and everyone talks about how gangsta he is b/c he has been shot. All I have to say is how well would be be doing if Em didn't bring him up? Almost anyone taht Slim decides to make big and produce beats for is gonna be hot IMO. The one thing I will give him credit for is that he is trying to drive Ja rule out of the game, I do love that. He is a Pac biter though. he won't be around in a few years most likely.


That's my thoughts. I hear all this hype about him and how people listen to his music to work out too. All the songs I've downloaded of his I haven't liked. Like he's really missing something in his songs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> the stuff I listen to is emotional as fuck. It puts me in a certain mood where I am angry and ready to be intense. Maybe not everyoen could peep it while training but it fuels me.


What are some of the songs you listen to for this? That's what I go for when training.


----------



## nectron101 (Nov 11, 2003)

Rap is the best when excersicing!!

1-2PAC.....My Favorite
2-Eminem....Good
3-50 Cent......Good    "I love his In Da Club, makes me lift!!"

I perfer rock in the night only, when driving.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nectron101 *_
> Rap is the best when excersicing!!
> 
> 1-2PAC.....My Favorite
> ...


I haven't listed to tupac yet. How can you lift to 50 cent. He makes me want to take a nap!


----------



## djrx06 (Nov 11, 2003)

Techno.....

Richie Hawtin  
Marco Carola  
Gaetano Parisio  
Kevin Saunderson


----------



## Diesel (Nov 11, 2003)

Slayer,Pantera,Soul Fly,lamb of god,black label,and last but not least MORBID ANGEL!!! Morbid is prolly one of thee hardest rock bands iv ever herd, listinin to there music makes  you feel like you can bench or squat like 100lbs more than u actually can


----------



## Mudge (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> alot of the 80's hair band guitarists had the charvel's and bc rich's.



Yep, during the early days of Megadeth, Dave Mustaine also had an old BC Rich with the original style headstock, I liked the second gen best.


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Diesel *_
> and last but not least MORBID ANGEL!!! Morbid is prolly one of thee hardest rock bands iv ever herd



They are a death metal outfit 

I love all of their releases, up to Domination (my fave MA release). God knows how many times I tossed iron to that album when I was a teenager.

Was listening to it the other day in my car.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 11, 2003)

I had been revisiting Morbid Angel and Napalm Death over the last few months.


----------



## Mindless (Nov 11, 2003)

Cradle of Filth is great, especially songs like "Death comes ripping" and "Hallowed be thy name"


----------



## vanity (Nov 11, 2003)

Where the Slime Live....

Principle of Evil Made Flesh...

...bow to me faithfully...


----------



## ntrous69 (Nov 11, 2003)

jodi got some good music there


----------



## Freeman (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mindless *_
> Cradle of Filth is great, especially songs like "Death comes ripping" and "Hallowed be thy name"



Hallowed Be Thy Name is a great cover of the Iron Maiden classic.  and Cruelty and the Beast and Principle of Evil Made Flesh are their best albums IMO.


----------



## Mindless (Nov 11, 2003)

Ya, I like it by Iron Maiden, but it just doesn't do the same thing while lifting.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 11, 2003)

when I think of death metal and all that crap I think of white trailer trash... sad to think so many of you guys are porking your cousins... damn...


----------



## vanity (Nov 11, 2003)

oink


----------



## Jay-B (Nov 11, 2003)

My fav song 2 work out to is dead bodies everywhere by korn, also adidas and various songs by them korn just pumps me up


----------



## vanity (Nov 11, 2003)

the korn singer has a large head.


----------



## Jay-B (Nov 11, 2003)

hey hey the man is already on anti-depressants dont pick on him. some great blood pumpin songs come form that big ass head.


----------



## Freeman (Nov 11, 2003)

I hate korn, and most of the bands that are like them.  I don't listen to much heavy shit anymore, only on the way to and from the gym usually.  And when I do, it's brutal stuff, like COF and hatebreed..I also jam it out to old school metallica.


----------



## vanity (Nov 11, 2003)

come to think of it, I don't exactly have a small head either.


----------



## Freeman (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## Jay-B (Nov 11, 2003)

lol, no u dont
and i think it would sound weird if i said i worked out while listening to cold play huh?


----------



## Freeman (Nov 11, 2003)

hey, cold play is incredible..I can get pumped listening to some of their shit...the more upbeat stuff..


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 11, 2003)

lol, I've lifted to Dashboard confessionals... you know bruce lee didn't rock out to Led Zepplin before he would perform... he concentrated on breathing and focusing energy...


----------



## Freeman (Nov 11, 2003)

I can't stand dashboard! lol

Midget rock just isn't for me


----------



## vanity (Nov 11, 2003)

coldplay's singer takes catabolic steroids.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 11, 2003)

stop selling them to him...


----------



## Jay-B (Nov 11, 2003)

lmfao @ vanity, and yeah i hate all these higly tattoed guys singing like lil bitches its annoying


----------



## vanity (Nov 11, 2003)

that's exactly what Gwyneth Paltrow said to me.


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> when I think of death metal and all that crap I think of white trailer trash... sad to think so many of you guys are porking your cousins... damn...



Imbecile.

You forgot our sisters.


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2003)

Me, I listen to a wide variety... I never limit myself to one category.  But I tend to lean more toward R&B and hip hop.  Hell sometimes I even slap some 2pac in.  That makes for an interesting work out.  And other times a little Ice Cube can be good.  There is one song on the radio I keep hearing with Ice Cube but don't know the name of it...I forget all the learics, but they say Monkey in the song ... I know that isn't much to go on, but thought maybe someone might know the name of it. 

Now if it is Rock, I like stuff like AC/DC and Kiss, Nugent, Montrose, Sammy Haggar, Foreigner,  Floyd,  Heart, etc etc...that was my rock era.


----------



## demonicJESTER27 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Pantera*

 whoever dogged pantera has no taste, when you work out your not trying to impress anyone (if your doing it right) you do it in yoru basement like Mr T on rocky 3. I personally listen to PANTERA -FAR BEYOND DRIVEN.. Slaughtered, Im Broken. Its the insane sound and furousity from it, I gain terrible amounts of strength. I can do 400 push ups (full push ups) while I listen to strength beyond strength and be done before the next song. the song is down right psycho.

PANTERA
SLIPKNOT (the first album- ONLY)
SLAYER
OBITUARY
CARCASS
BIOHAZARD
COAL CHAMBER 
NAH96@HOTMAIL.COM


----------



## Navyguy808 (Dec 14, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> No, is it good?
> 
> I usually listen to techno when doing cardio. It chimes right in with the ephedra.


 
DJ Tiesto and Paul Oakenfold


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 14, 2004)

demonicJESTER27 said:
			
		

> whoever dogged pantera has no taste, when you work out your not trying to impress anyone (if your doing it right) you do it in yoru basement like Mr T on rocky 3. I personally listen to PANTERA -FAR BEYOND DRIVEN.. Slaughtered, Im Broken. Its the insane sound and furousity from it, I gain terrible amounts of strength. I can do 400 push ups (full push ups) while I listen to strength beyond strength and be done before the next song. the song is down right psycho.
> 
> 
> Unless you weigh 130 LB's, you must be the worlds stongest man,


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 14, 2004)

Its rap muzak for me!


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 14, 2004)

Rob Dougan - Clubbed to Death

I listened to this during a workout, and it really got me motivated, in a mind over matter/matrix kind of way.


----------



## PakNSave_Boy (Dec 14, 2004)

i really like all Michael Jackson songs especially  --Smooth Criminal--


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2004)

GOD of Thunder by KISS, UnHoly by KISS, anything by KISS works for me!!!


----------



## jack2000man (Dec 14, 2004)

Rolling Stones

Led Zeppelin

Pink Floyd

the Who

AC/DC

Aerosmith

Metalica

Guns N Roses


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 14, 2004)

Who says you can't work out to hip hop/rap??? Thas just crazy...
Anyone like that let me know if you want some songs to get you pumped for working out.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 8, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> OK seriously now:
> 
> Metallica (mostly 80's)
> Staind
> ...


  I recently just happened upon Lacuna Coil and I love it. Got like 20 songs on my mp3 player from them now.

 Rap and hip hop in general I don't like, and I definately prefer rock(usually hard and loud) to pretty much anything else when working out.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 8, 2005)

Tool/perfect Circle "maynard Is The Man"
 You Wanna Push Some Heavy Weight Then Any "cradle Of Filth"


----------



## Trusted Employe (Mar 8, 2005)

Eye of the tiger


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 9, 2005)

I was on-line looking for some Rap type Hip Hop songs to dance to for my Dance Aerobics?  thought it would help give an upbeat twist  to help kick it into gear?  So....i purchased "Usher's 90 MInute Freak-off" tape, thinking that could be the one?  When i got it home and put it in.....i immediately knew this was NOT what i was looking for....    I was looking for something HIP to HOP to?  This SEXY & SULTRY Love stuff was made for working out alright....in the Bedroom!!! LOL.  

This tape is 4-Sale if anyone wants to Buy it?  Brand New -- (only used 1 song) -- Give it 2 ya for 6 bucks total and that includes shipping!!!  who knows you & your girl could get in a really good work-out!!!    (know what i mean? ~ he. he.)

_____________________
*BTW, recommend any Hip songs to HOP to? *


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 10, 2005)

Mudvayne - Not falling.


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 10, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Mudvayne - Not falling.



BigDyl, thx for your input!  "Mudvayne" ...will check it out!! 


__________________  
*Need something HIP  to HOP to? 
*


----------

